# wife not attractive and smart



## ajitb (Oct 17, 2012)

We have been married for 1yr 6 months. But i am nt finding my wife attractive. She is thin , and her breast size are of smaller.age 27.. he height 5.3 & weight 44..
She is housewife,educated .But not any smart enough.Even i try to make her ,she seems least cared about her smartness .

She is nt trying to make any progress in life.. 
Also she is nt getting socialized with outer friends and relatives.
Though i am a person of high level of energy, she is killing the instinct.
The moment i see her among others i feel bad.
I was expecting,she could have been better, but nt happening because of her poor atttude..and stubbern...
Can she improve .. it irritates me, 
I am thinking of going away from her.
Please advice.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Was this marriage arranged?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you attractive and smart?

I am assuming English is not your first language, is that correct?


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Why marrying someone who you don't attracted to? My wife was stubborn too, but I love her the way she is. I'm very attracted to her, even when she thinks she is not attractive (after childbirth mostly).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I think you are being overly critical of your wife.
Maybe she's shy and introverted.
Maybe your personality is overshadowing her, but 1 year and 6 months is a short time.
Maybe you need to give her some more positive reinforcement and she will be able to fit in.
Have some patience.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

And you've arrived at this conclusion because of what? Just remember YOU are the one who decided to marry her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You married a woman you're not attracted to physically or mentally. I don't know if you need to worry much about your Nobel Prize acceptance speech either.

My advice... Get out if that's what you think you need to do. Do it now, before you start getting tied together with kids and stuff. It's only going to get worse. Then spend a lot if time growing up and figuring out who you're looking for before getting married again.

C


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can't fix stupid, but if she's not absolutely deformed you can get her a makeover.


----------



## Relic (Sep 20, 2012)

5' 3" and 97lbs with small breasts. Did she lose height, lose weight, or did her boobs shrink after the wedding?

She's not bright (smart) according to you, and she is choosing not to fit in well with your friends and family.

I would love to hear her side of this story.

If you're so much smarter than her, why did you get married to a woman you're not attracted to? Were you listening to your parents?...Attractive quality in a married man.

At least you're surrounded by your friends and family.

Is your wife alone, isolated, without the support of her friends and family?

Whether you're happy with her or not, you should be on her side, protecting her.

Try to work this out. If not, let her go home to her family by divorcing her. It might be the right thing to do.

Don't have kids with her.

_Female, 27, thin with small breasts, 5'3", 97lbs:
Interested males can form a line here._


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

827Aug said:


> And you've arrived at this conclusion because of what? Just remember YOU are the one who decided to marry her.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

ajitb said:


> We have been married for 1yr 6 months. But i am nt finding my wife attractive. She is thin , and her breast size are of smaller.age 27.. he height 5.3 & weight 44..
> She is housewife,educated .But not any smart enough.Even i try to make her ,she seems least cared about her smartness .
> 
> She is nt trying to make any progress in life..
> ...


What do you mean by "educated housewife?"

Does she have a job? Do you have children?

Maybe she has a "poor atttude" because of you?


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I think it was an arranged marriage. She obviously isn't happy with him, so she is pretending to be ugly and stupid. 

Once he leaves her she will start practicing medicine and take the duct tape off her chest.


----------



## ajitb (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes, it was arranged marriage.


----------



## ajitb (Oct 17, 2012)

no child now & she is housewife now.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

ajitb said:


> Yes, it was arranged marriage.


Bingo!

Are you living in the country where this is still acceptable or are you an expat living in a Western country?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I am not sure if you just didn't want to take the time to write a post that has more detail. 

Would agree that you may be being too pity and or she may be not trying. From the shortness of your post you sound rather insensitive and pompus. If you want a better response you should craft your post that elicits the community to be sympathetic or at the very least more informed. 

So your wife is skinny with small boobs. Many men would prefer this. Bigger breasted, fuller figure lady's bodies tend to age less gracefully than their skinner counterparts. Naturally there are women that possess gravity defying boobs and breasts but for the overwhelming rest of them... Or perhaps this is the plusses you are listing. 

Your approach asside i could not handle being married to a mental midget not sure the extent of her alleged handicap. Keep in mind that your next wife will have flaws that could be dealbreakers for you again. Or your next upgraded model may not be willing to accept your imperfections. Here in the US. we say the grass is always greener on the other side.. 

Good luck!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I feel sorry for you and for her in light of the knowledge of this being an arranged marriage.
It's hard enough to make a marriage work and last when you choose the person yourself,i can't imagine how difficult it must be to be told who you are expected to spend the rest of your life with by other people.


----------



## Desperate_Housewife (Oct 15, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> I think it was an arranged marriage. She obviously isn't happy with him, so she is pretending to be ugly and stupid.
> 
> Once he leaves her she will start practicing medicine and take the duct tape off her chest.


:lol:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Divorce this woman so she can find a man who appreciates her and thinks she is smart enough, sexy enough, and doesn't complain and throw eggs at her instead of loving her the way a husband should.

Sheesh!


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

My DW was 156cm and 44kg, with 32B when I met her. It is a handfull for me, she is very sexy and I love her breast very much (couldn't get enough of them even till now). She did grows to 48kg and 34D now after 2 childbirth, she hated that gravity seems to pull them down now. But they are very lovely to me.
There must be other things that make you not liked her, beside her appearance and attitude.


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

ajitb said:


> ...She is housewife,educated .But not any smart enough.Even i try to make her ,she seems least cared about her smartness ....


You married a woman who is unattractive to you and not smart enough for you. You allowed others to pick your life mate for you.

Can you remind me who is the unintelligent one here, please?


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

How much was the dowry?


----------



## KnK (Oct 15, 2012)

SadSamIAm said:


> I think it was an arranged marriage. She obviously isn't happy with him, so she is pretending to be ugly and stupid.
> 
> Once he leaves her she will start practicing medicine and take the duct tape off her chest.


Just wondering how someone can pretend to be ugly?:rofl:


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, if you accepted an arranged marriage, then you must have accepted both her appearance and her smarts at the time. Arranged marriages aren't really about appearance and smarts, though, right? They are about family?

Is she loving? Kind? Generous? Nurturing? Supportive? Does she treat you well, and does she enjoy having sex with you?

As her husband, you should be supportive and protective. You should want to help her if she needs help, especially if she is isolated from her own family and friends and has been dumped into the middle of yours. If you can't manage to be kind, then yes, please do leave her so she can find someone else...are you even allowed to divorce in a culture with arranged marriages?


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

What are you asking for? While we anonymous internet people like to think we can solve all problems, we can't make your wife's breasts bigger or make her more intelligent. You married a woman that you didn't really know and don't like. How can we help you with that?


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Divorce. For every over critical husband there are a hundreds dudes that would love her the right way.


----------



## ajitb (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello All,

Thanks to each of you ,for putting some thought ino my issue.
Hope it may help to make a better next.
May be difficult to realize deeper expectations ,while accepting present ,with hope for some miracle to happen.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Just realize she might find you unattractive too. You may think you're some catch on paper based on your qualifications, but she may find you unappealing as well. 

She can't help her breast size anymore than you can help the fact you might lose your hair before you're age 50. Learn to love her as she is. Who knows maybe she'll learn to find you attractive too. You chose this arranged marriage so make the best of it.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

I took 'smart' to mean attractive here - as in smart looking.


----------



## needyForHelp (Aug 8, 2012)

ChelseaBlue said:


> You married a woman who is unattractive to you and not smart enough for you. You allowed others to pick your life mate for you.
> 
> Can you remind me who is the unintelligent one here, please?


With due respect. Not smart, if you are not from the culture and not surrounded by all those cultural barriers then I believe you have no right to say something, insulting like that.

..............

@OP I understand how can it be, I am also in an arranged marriage, but still ....... I don't agree with your attitude, what I feel is you are not attracted to her because you think she doesn't look sexy. Well dude its on you to make her the way you want her to look. simply work on it. 
But if it is the attitude problem, then I am sorry to say you can't do anything about it, if a girl is stubborn then she can make your life a real living hell.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I took 'smart' to mean attractive here - as in smart looking.


Wouldn't it be redundant though? He already said "not attractive" in the same phrase. But then again, it appears English is not his first language...


----------



## babywife (Oct 15, 2012)

needyForHelp said:


> With due respect. Not smart, if you are not from the culture and not surrounded by all those cultural barriers then I believe you have no right to say something, insulting like that.


absolutely agree!

unless you are part of that cultural perimeter, one should be careful throwing comments that insults. but then i agree the OP needs to reflect on why he sees his wife like that---more of an attitude issue. just my 2 cents.


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, has it ever occured to you that she might feel the same way about you? Discuss the situation with her and come up with a solution that will suit you both. Insulting her intelligence and looks are counterproductive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

